# Introducing – The Asian Vaper Games!



## Spydro (23/9/16)

https://vaping.com/blog/news/introd...16&bt_email=lv120@cox.net&bt_ts=1474664263786

*Introducing – The Asian Vaper Games!*

Chinese based mega-marketers, AVE40, are launching what might be the most unique project ever in the vaping world: The Asian Vaper Games show!

Launching September 27th, the Games promises to be an entertaining showcase of the vaping world – a high budget program of zany vapor challenges interspersed with interviews with major manufacturers, vaping personalities and real vapers. At the same time as being a lighthearted games show, the Games’ have been founded with a serious mission to popularize the passion and earnestness of vapers everywhere.

In a world dominated by negative sentiment about vaping, it’s refreshing to see an endeavor that doesn’t pander to the fear and loathing and which shows off a real part of the spirit of the community.



AVE40 are at the vanguard of the Asian vaping revolution. Founded 2012, the group has built up a team of over 150 vaper-evangelists, all with a sincere passion for the lifestyle and the promise of vaping in society. AVE40 are now one of the biggest marketing companies in China, offering a huge range of hardware and premium liquids to domestic and international vapers.

Vaping in China and the Asia Pacific region is still emerging as a major industry. Historically lagging behind the US and European nations, the last year has seen a dramatic increase in the number vape shops opening up across China.

Malaysia, the Philippines and South Korea continue to be major markets, and it’s hoped that China will continue to increase vaping innovation for years to come, even as markets in western nations become slowed due to regulations coming into force over coming months and years.

Tune in to the AVE40 Youtube channel to watch the Vaper Games from September 27th. They can also be found on Instagram and Facebook.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

